

Ask YC:  Will people in the near future view blogging as bizarrely narcissistic? - amichail

Perhaps you view blogging that way now?  And if not, why not?
======
JacobAldridge
I broadly split blogs into three types: Personal / Journal, Links, and Essays
(either Opinion or well researched).

The first type could become self-serving, but isn't so necessarily. The other
two are more outward looking.

Of course, regardless of the type, if you've been blogging for more years than
you have readers then you may have narcissistic tendencies.

------
sdurkin
I think blogging is just a buzzword for writing. People of the future will
most likely look at us as silly for distinguishing it as something special in
the first place.

For example, why does every marketing firm in New York have a company-run
"blog." Couldn't a section of the regular website serve the same purpose?

------
rms
Online diaries, maybe, but a lot of blogs are no more narcissistic than
cnn.com

------
noodle
i don't equate narcissism with blogging. you can describe some blogs as
narcissistic, but i don't think that blogging is or will ever be narcissistic
by definition.

